# elephant nose and knife fish



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

so i have pretty much all i need for my 55 planted now. all i need is to get fish together. i went to my lfs (aquarium adventure) if any of you have heard of them, and i was looking at fish. i saw that they had many types of knife fish elephant nose's and lots and LOTS of loaches. my question is can i put knife fish, elephant nose fish, loaches and tetras together in a 55 planted?

Filtration: marineland 350 bio wheel
Lighting: x2 6700 Kelven 15 watt T8 bulb
Ph: around 7
Substrate: Sand
Plants: lots of dwarf hairglass and swords


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

most knifefish get over a foot long and are predatory...You would need to upgrade in the future to a larger tank and knifefish are predatory, they will eat your tetras......Depending on the species of loaches, they might work in a 55, but if your looking at clown loaches, i would say no to them in a 55, plus they like to be in smal shoals......Their are other smaller loaches that could be kept in a 55, but i will let other members make suggsetions.....My loach experience is very limited


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

hmm so there arent any non predatory knifes?


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

ghosts knifes cannot be kept with neons...the following video is from another universe where all beings practice peace and tranquility...or maybe you can raise them from babies in a community tank (55g) and don't let them get too hungry...one of the two...

here and here (he's huge)
here

I have a baby (about 5 inches long) in my tank with 2 ghost and 3 neons for about a month now...no problems yet. He went without eating the first day too.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

well my lfs doesnt really have them smaller than 5 inches so i guess im not gunna be able to get him or..... what if i scrap the tetra idea and get knifs and oscars? and yes i am aware that oscars can get very large.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

The oscars will not be kind to your planted tank idea. Also be aware Knife fish are noctural so don't expect it to be out in the day a lot. They hunt using electrical impulses, keeping them with other fish that do the same will cause them to become aggressive due to the interference of the impulses.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

The oscars alone would need the 55 to themselves. Then the knife would need 75 gallon minimum preferably a 90 gallon. But oscars are really awesome so you could always go with them.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

i would do one oscar like above.
i heard they have great personalities and are very friendly.
almost like having a dog, without the allgeries


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

yea ive had a oscar in a 55 before a few years back he actually grew to about 10 inches and had the redish orange pattern and man i never knew how much personality he had but then again he broke three ehaters always knockedover rocks plants and would eat anyother fish i tryed to put inthere with hiom. but idk i want a great tank with lots of color and personality. i know for a fact i want a elephant nose those guys are so awsome.


----------



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

From what i have read and heard from bgk they are really not a 'small tank' fish, as has been said already they are predatory, i got one at about 2inches by the time he was just 4inches i could no longer keep tetra's or guppies in my tank, luckily i was able to rehome himbefore things got out of hand. They also use sonar so if your tank is too small for them they get stressed out and die.

I have never kept an oscar but everytime i see anything about one its always good, think i might make that my next fish i get lol...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Gav said:


> From what i have read and heard from bgk they are really not a 'small tank' fish, as has been said already they are predatory, i got one at about 2inches by the time he was just 4inches i could no longer keep tetra's or guppies in my tank, luckily i was able to rehome himbefore things got out of hand. They also use sonar so if your tank is too small for them they get stressed out and die.
> 
> I have never kept an oscar but everytime i see anything about one its always good, think i might make that my next fish i get lol...


you are talking about a knife fish here right? as the elephant noses also use electrical impulses with there mouth to find things in the substrate.


----------



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

Ye I was, i heard that too my lfs got some EN in but i told them about my BGK and they said it would not be a good match as they both use a form of sonar and they would interfere with each other (I think it was something like that).


----------

